# Michael's Pet Depot Fish Stock



## Rob-PetDepot (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

My name is Rob and I am in charge of the fish department at the newly opened Michael's Pet Depot just north of Yonge and Crosby. We carry a great selection of freshwater supplies including; food, tanks, heaters, ornaments, filters, a great selection of of products to treat your tank plus more. As we just opened up we are curious as to know what products you would like to see in our stores. We have gotten in super quiet air pumps and LED airstones recently aswell as our initial stock of fish. This is what we currently carry in terms of live fish.

Calico Fantail Goldfish, Red Fantail Goldfish
Asst. Platys, Fancy Mollies, Fancy Guppies
Serpae Tetras, Black Tetras, Fruit Loop Tetras
Tiger Barbs, Cherry Barbs
Kissing Gouramis
Conivicts, Jack Dempsey
All sizes of Jewel Cichlids
Angel Fish
Kribensis
Yellow Lab, Lake Malwai Zebra, Albino Zebra, Blue Dolphin, Red x Red
Blood Parrot, Jellybean Parrot
Pleco
Gold Snails
Assorted Live Plants

This is our initial selection of fish we are interested in finding out what you would like to see in our tanks and what products you would like to see on our shelves. 

Thanks for your time.

PS. We are always looking for local breeders who have quality fish. PM if you are interested and we can discuss details.


----------

